# Mi Ángel, Se Autoerotiza (Originalmente Escrito En Castellano Por Gianni Truvianni)



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Joannuszka Slisznuszka una vez en chat erotico me confeso que habia sentido orgamos pensando en nuestros actos sexuales que habia visto en sus suenos y otros mas que se habia imaginado. Ella no uso la palabra especifica pero quedo claro lo que habia hecho y es con eso en mente que le dedico estas frases. 

Mi ángel en vuelo erotico se transporta sola 
a reyno infinito de imaginacion carnal 
en dulce sensualiad

Mi ángel, actos de amantes adorandose decoran 
suenos despiertos de mi Joannuszka Slisznuszka 
para inspirar tacto sensual sobre propio ser 

Mi ángel es en paraiso de nuestros cuerpos 
estamos en espejismo de tu creacion romantica 

Mi ángel, largas lanas doradas de reyna 
son tiradas con violencia de tormentosa passion
Mi ángel, raiz perturba rosa de tu mujeria 
mientras estallamos en frenesi 
asotando con valor cuerpos sin enfrentarnos 

Mi ángel, su lengua humedese senos
empando sutki con ardor de lamer 
en lugar de su gappeluszek 
tan tierno en su devocion 

Mi ángel toque guiado por mis deseos tiende jardin 
regando rosa delicada en propia humedad 
oh, exquisita flor perfumada en sexualidad


Serpiente de mi ángel en audacia perfora rosa 
penetrando en selva humeda de calor 
como nuestro acto de hacer amor 
en mar o lugar de placer

Mi ángel, nectar dulce de rosa 
apetece palader de mi Joanuszka 
en sudor de extasis para beber 
jugo de la vida 

Mi ángel, crisis de lujuria rinde gemidos 
de doloroso afecto mientras imaginacion 
crea realidad de sentir por almas 
deslisandose por nubes interminables
todo en acto solitario de amar 

. la palabra “sutki” es Polaca y quiere decir “pezones”
. la palabra “gappeluszkek” es mi invencion pero viene de la palabra Polaca “gappa” que quiere decir “tonto”


----------

